# Viper 5101 Remote start on 2011 Honda Odyssey



## dkkishor (Aug 22, 2011)

My dealer had the viper 5101 installed on my Ody. I am trying to see how to program this remote starter to open/close power sliding doors - both left & right. The AUX button opens the tailgate door, but the manual talks about programming the AUX button for multiple commands doesn't clearly say about the sliding doors.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dkkishor said:


> My dealer had the viper 5101 installed on my Ody. I am trying to see how to program this remote starter to open/close power sliding doors - both left & right. The AUX button opens the tailgate door, but the manual talks about programming the AUX button for multiple commands doesn't clearly say about the sliding doors.



Unless you paid extra for this, in witch case he would have shown you how to use it. Go back and ask............


----------

